# Carry Loads,



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

What's your personal choice of load for carry purpose. I've been useing Hornady Critical Defense loads in 9mm, 38 + P, 357mag, 44mag and 45ACP. For 327 Federal mag & have been using Gold Dot. 
I seen a comparison of several different types of personal defense loads and the Gold Dot looked pretty damn good conpared to the other loads they were useing.
A friend that happens to be a retired law man uses a Wather 380 for his carry gun and swears by Buffalo Bore ammo. I personally think 380 is a little under powered for personal defense when the aggressor might be a 6'7" methed up monster wearing a leather jacket. 
My main carry is a S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P, pocket carry, pants. For big city carry I'll also have my 1911 in my waist band right rear along with the revolver. I carry two extra mags for the Colt 1911 and two speed strips for the revolver. 

Also how far do you guys shot when target practice useing the sights and how far when pointing and shooting. 
I'd think most self protection shootings would be really close and would be point and pull unless the aggressor had a firearm or another instrument that could do bodily harm at a longer distance.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 Glock 23's. My preferred loads for this gun are the Federal 165gr HST and the Speer Gold Dot 165gr JHP "hot load" (#53970). It is currently loaded with the afore mentioned Gold Dot.

For 9mm, my choices are Federal 124gr +P HST and 147gr +P HTS, or Gold Dot 124gr +P JHP.

For .45ACP, I like the Federal 230gr +P HST or the Gold Dot 230gr +P JHP (this is a hot load).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When the ammo shortage hit, I wasn't able to always find my usual hydrashok load.

In my 9mm Berettas, I have 124gr Hydrashok. In my 9mm Shield, I use either 124gr Federal Hydrashok, 115gr Critical Defense or 124gr (non +p) Gold Dot. As that is my main carry gun, I switch the ammo 2-3x a year. And, I use whatever I have on hand to spare.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I got a good deal on Gold Dots awhile back and have reloaded some rounds with them and use them. They work pretty good.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

The comparison I seen the Speer Gold Dot opened up and looked like a 3" plus sign, It would really leave a nasty blood channel. I was really impressed with the damage this projectile is cappable of. I heard good reports on the Hydra-Shok as well. 
Personally I wouldn't want to take a hit from any style of projectile, but form my end of the spectrum I want one that will end the situation with the least amount of shots possible.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Federal Hydra-Shok's are older technology. There have been cases of them failing to expand. Of course, this can happen to any hollow point or hollow cavity bullet but some do have a much better record. Federal's best loads are their HST series. These have an excellent track record so far and seem to resist plugging up so they do expand better than most other bullets in this category.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Any one experiencing loading problems on you 1911 with this type of ammo? I have a 80 series Colt Combat Commander and it has fed everything I've used in it. Both personal defense loads, FMJ, and reloads I've bought at the gun shows for plinking. 
I did havea fail to load fully with the original Colt magazine, the forth or fifth round wouldn't close all the way. I'd have to give it a slight tap for it to close on the 4th or 5th round. I switched to Wilson Combat mags and haven't had that problen on over 1'000 rounds with a good viriety of ammo. 
The original Colt mag spring was considerably weaker then the Wilson mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like the hydrashoks. Sorry. 

I am aware of the information. But, I am satisfied with them. Also, they are literally like a laser beam out of my Berettas. Different bullets have less/more recoil. And, some weights of bullets can hit low or high on the sights. People test for reliability, but sometimes forget to consider this.

In my Berettas - I stick with the hydrashoks. I also believe in testing a gun with many rounds of the self defense ammo. I have used a lot of hydrashoks thru those 92s. If I change, then I gotta buy extra rounds just to test. As I rotate out old ammo in carry guns, I shoot it later at the range.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I like the hydrashoks. Sorry.
> 
> I am aware of the information. *But, I am satisfied with them.* Also, they are literally like a laser beam out of my Berettas. Different bullets have less/more recoil. And, some weights of bullets can hit low or high on the sights. People test for reliability, but sometimes forget to consider this.
> 
> In my Berettas - I stick with the hydrashoks. I also believe in testing a gun with many rounds of the self defense ammo. I have used a lot of hydrashoks thru those 92s. If I change, then I gotta buy extra rounds just to test. As I rotate out old ammo in carry guns, I shoot it later at the range.


And that's all that really matters, doesn't it? Hope you understand that I was just offering some information for other readers so they would be aware of some offerings. What works for you and what serves your needs is the most important thing in all of this.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Primary EDCs': S&W 642 Pocket Carry or 640 OWB 

Carry Loads for both: Federal Premium .38 Spcl 110 Grain Hydra Shok, Low Recoil. I find it accurate and easy to handle on rapid fire.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

*carry loads*

My choice until this afternoon had been Critical Defense for my 9mm and .45acp. That was until I just saw an add for the "G2 RIP". Check it out at g2rip.com , it is one mean cartridge.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck finding any, it's only available in limited calibers and ain't cheap... 1 50ct box goes for roughly $200 from what I've heard.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RegasAZ said:


> My choice until this afternoon had been Critical Defense for my 9mm and .45acp. That was until I just saw an add for the "G2 RIP". Check it out at g2rip.com , it is one mean cartridge.


This is another Ranger Black Talon waiting to happen. Frangible bullets have been around for nearly fifty years in handgun calibers. Lots of negatives with them. The RIP design is different than other frangibles so we son't know how well they really work until a sizable amount of shooting date has been collected and analyzed.


----------

